# GLA 30c Tank - Planted and Filled w/Pics



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

Sounds awesome, sounds like you're heading for the high tech route. Any idea what kind of plants you want to grow?


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

*xJaypex*
Yeah, I'm planning on have this setup a little more on the high tech side. I was thinking on having this as an iwagumi layout with an HC carpet, downoi, and anubias nana petite. Still undecided if I want to go for a few shrimp or fish.


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

Hc and Downoi... cant go wrong with that 

If it was me id be really careful with shrimp in a high tech tank. I havent had much luck with them in my high techs .


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

I've learned the key to keeping shrimp high tech is to inject CO2 24/7 and O2 24/7. O2 for shrimp breeding and constant CO2 for PH stability.


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

*xJaypex*
My thoughts exactly; can't go wrong with HC and Downoi! Yeah, I know what you mean. I tried it once and it didn't really end too well. Haha. If I do go with shrimp hopefully it works out.

*shrimpnmoss*
Interesting, I never would have thought about doing that. I appreciate the info!

On a side note, I ordered most of the equipment yesterday so it should be coming in within a week. =) I can't wait to open that box up..haha.


----------



## feh (Feb 13, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> I've learned the key to keeping shrimp high tech is to inject CO2 24/7 and O2 24/7. O2 for shrimp breeding and constant CO2 for PH stability.


You're using pressurized O2 or some other method?


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

*feh*
I believe you can use an air pump for the O2 or raise up the lilly pipes slightly higher to create O2. Just a guess though.


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

Just a small update. I received the tank and glassware in the mail last week. I was planning on posting pictures earlier but I got slammed at work. Anyway, here are some pictures..









Everything =]









All the glassware









GLA =] (Don't mind the dirty glass and the leftover Styrofoam​
Things to come..
1. Substrate additives should be coming in on Tuesday
2. Stand should be in around Wednesday or Thursday
3. Eheim filter should be in on Saturday

Now that I think of it, I'm being torn between a wood scape or an Iwagumi scape. Maybe I should talk to Tom to see if he has any awesome pieces of driftwood.


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

I think the cube shape of the tank is more suited to a driftwood scape. For an iwagumi scape, unless you have some really tall rocks (which will throw the whole scale off), the upper section of the water column will be empty. Iwagumi scapes are for rectangular tanks where it's not as tall.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

feh said:


> You're using pressurized O2 or some other method?


No, I'm using air pump connected to a sponge filter. See my sig...ShrimpTech II....


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

*TLE041*
Good point. I'm talking to Tom to see if we can find a good piece of wood to fit in the tank. I was thinking of a stump piece. What do you guys think?


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

Finally got everything in! The only junk part is the Eheim filter was broken so I had to return it and I am now waiting on another one to come in. 









stand, tank, regulator, light, and all the other good stuff.









inside the stand. I'm planning on putting a powerstrip in there for all the electrical equipment.​
For the scape I've decided to go with driftwood. Once I get it in I can start playing around with the substrate and wood to find a scape I like. 

I haven't had any experience with powersand, do you guys think I should put some in with the substrate additives?

I'm also looking for a light fixture that actually fits the tank. The Archaea light I have now is way too long. I was thinking about this one. Are there any huge differences (light appearance and plant growth) between the Archaea LED and the Archaea 27w compact light fixture?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

The CF light will be stronger than that LED. Both will not have full light coverage on a cube tank. When I used a Archaea 27w on my cube the corners and edge were kind of dim, which is OK depending on the plants you plan to grow.


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

*shrimpnmoss*
Thanks for the heads up. I was reading that the CF would be stronger than the LED. Hm, I'll probably just stick with the Archaea 36w for now just so I can get full coverage on the tank. I probably should get a new bulb though.

How are your tanks doing?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Mine are fine...but you know how it is...it's a perpetual balancing act....the cube is really hard to find a good even light distribution....I'm blasting mine now with light and co2...2X27W(see my sig)...even light distribution but I have lots of green glass algae because the light is too strong....I have resorted to running both bulbs 3 hours out of 6 hour photoperiod....

The best light that appears to have a good balance of strength and distribution is someone on TPT also has a cube like us...but he put a light pole and hung a Par38 LED bulb over the tank....


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

Yay, I should be getting in another Eheim 2213 by September 7 or so...hopefully sooner.

I was thinking about getting some decent grade CRS / CBS for this tank. I was looking at this filter cap instead of using a sponge filter. Has anyone ever used this product?







*shrimpnmoss*
Ahh, that does seem like a lot of light but as long as it covers the tank evenly I guess its worth it. 
Yeah, I saw his thread a few days ago. That might be something for me to look into later on.


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

i'm using that exact pre-filter and it is my favorite...it works very well, however, you will have to rinse/clean it out every month or two or when you notice it clogging

...on a side note - where did you get that stand??? it looks perfect for the 30c...i have a mr. aqua 12" cube so it has the same dimensions




kcirtappatrick said:


> Yay, I should be getting in another Eheim 2213 by September 7 or so...hopefully sooner.
> 
> I was thinking about getting some decent grade CRS / CBS for this tank. I was looking at this filter cap instead of using a sponge filter. Has anyone ever used this product?
> 
> ...


----------



## tnt808 (May 6, 2011)

Good luck with the tank, those GLA tanks are a nice option besides ADA. BTW how much did you pay to get the GLA tank to 96789.


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

*chris.rivera3*
Thanks for the info about the prefilter. I will most definitely try this one out if I go with shrimp. Once a month doesn't seem too bad. When I was using a sponge filter I had to clean it every few days...

Do you think this prefilter prevents baby shrimp from getting sucked up? The description says it prevents baby shrimp from getting sucked up but those guys are super tiny. Haha

I got this stand from Petco. I believe its supposed to hold a BioCube 14, but I think its a nice fit for the 30c aquarium tanks. Here are the dimensions: 15.75" L X 15-3/8" W X 29.5" H.

*tnt808*
Thanks! I'll probably need all the luck I can get. Hehe. Yeah, I agree. I had a few ADA tanks in the past but for some reason I've always wanted to try the GLA aquariums. That being said, I decided to get all my glassware from them. Uh, It's pretty expensive to ship the 30c to Hawaii. I believe its around $180 for the tank and to ship the tank over here. I would recommend ordering everything together if you decide to get one. UPS is just expensive too.. 

If you were looking for a nice ADA tank and you don't want to worry about shipping, I know Aquascapes in Aiea sells them.


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

yup, it prevents baby shrimp from being sucked up....I actually have them in my shrimp tanks...and i'm going to set up either OEBT or CRS or both and I plan on using this pre-filter again in each OEBt and CRS tank

...do you mind telling me how much the stand cost from Petco?? I haven't seen that at my Petco or Petsmart




kcirtappatrick said:


> *chris.rivera3*
> Thanks for the info about the prefilter. I will most definitely try this one out if I go with shrimp. Once a month doesn't seem too bad. When I was using a sponge filter I had to clean it every few days...
> 
> Do you think this prefilter prevents baby shrimp from getting sucked up? The description says it prevents baby shrimp from getting sucked up but those guys are super tiny. Haha
> ...


----------



## tnt808 (May 6, 2011)

kcirtappatrick said:


> *chris.rivera3*
> Thanks for the info about the prefilter. I will most definitely try this one out if I go with shrimp. Once a month doesn't seem too bad. When I was using a sponge filter I had to clean it every few days...
> 
> Do you think this prefilter prevents baby shrimp from getting sucked up? The description says it prevents baby shrimp from getting sucked up but those guys are super tiny. Haha
> ...


I actually have 2 ADA tanks already. At the beginning of this month I set up a cheaper 12*12 cube Mr aqua that I will be transfering my CRS to. The Mr aqua was supposed to be a cheap setup but it still ended up costing me around $400 to get going.


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

I want one!​
I saw this light on another 30c tank and it looks amazing! Super tempted to get one but its kind of expensive :icon_neut

*chris.rivera3*
Nice, good to know its a topnotch prefilter. I'll probably be ordering one for this tank once it gets setup and cycled.

I believe I got mine for $90 (it was on sale). Here's a link to the stand though. It's a little more expensive but free shipping; can't complain about that. I hear they have a lot of great looking stands for 30c tanks at Target. 

*tnt808*
Nice. Lets see some pictures! I know what you mean. Doesn't matter how big or small the tank is. I always end up spending an arm and a leg.


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

Aqua ray lights are wayy to expensive. Go to a home appliance store, pick up a nice looking lamp and buy a par38 bulb.


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

*Jeffww*
I agree. I saw another TPT member that had the same idea. The light spread is nice and even and it fills the entire tank. I'll probably look into that if I don't like the way the 36w light does.


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

So, there's a small change in my plan. I saw some Ohko stones are my LFS today and I decided to pick up a few.








Ohko Stones​
I'll post a scape in a bit...


----------



## TickleMyElmo (Aug 13, 2009)

Can't wait to see the scape!


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

After playing around with the rocks for a bit here's what I came out with.









Bacter 100 and Clear Super

















The substrate is a little less than 2 inches in the front, 4inches back left, and 5 inches back right.

I was thinking about using HC or some kind of foreground plant with some Downoi or petite Anubias around the rocks. 

What do you guys think? Any feedback, ideas, and or criticism is always welcomed.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Very nice scape. Plant selection and plans sounds very interesting. It will be great seeing how this progresses.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Very nice! This is coming together really well, Im definitely liking the layout with the ohko stone. HC sounds good.. not sure about the anubias if you're going for depth/proportion of the scape but i'm sure it'll still look nice.


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

*2in10*
Thanks. Nothing is not yet set in stone as for plants. I just really love anubias nana petite. Haha. I believe my LFS is getting a shipment of plants in later this week so I'll probably go check it out. Any suggestions for plants? 

*HolyAngel*
Thanks. After a long month of buying and waiting for stuff to come in, its finally coming together. Haha. Do you have any plant suggestions for me? I know I definitely want a foreground plant (leaning towards HC but we'll see). Hm..


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

I haven't set up a tank in that style so I am not sure what to tell you. There is a nana out there that has leaves no larger than a finger nail, I think it would look good in there. You may have mentioned it as the plant you love.


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

*2in10*
Ahh, I see. Yeah, I believe its called Anubias nana petite or something. I was planning on putting them around the base of the rocks with the HC as a foreground. I think it'll look pretty nice growing between the 2 main rocks.


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

UNBELIEVABLE...After waiting another week for my replacement filter to come in (first one was damaged in transit). I opened the package to find...









Speechless...​
I just sent an e-mail; we'll see how things go.

Anyway, here are some random pictures.


















Tank with the light on









Drop Checker









New light bulb =]​


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

that blows....I hope you got it your filter from Fosters and Smith...they have the best customer service hands down...they'll send you another one even before you send the broken one back.


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

*shrimpnmoss*
unfortunately I didn't. I did send them an e-mail so we'll see. Hopefully they get back to me soon.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Man that is ridiculous.


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

*2in10*
Yeah, you're telling me... I was pretty frustrated at first but as long as I get a refund I guess I'll be content. Haha. 

Does anyone know where to get a 12 inch LED light strip? I was thinking about putting it behind the tank and having them come on after the main lights go out. I wanted to try give it a silhouette look. I was thinking about checking out walmart or home depot.


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

Finally got another eheim filter coming in. I might be picking up some HC from a friend later this week too. I'm debating if I should get a Coralife UV Sterilizer for this tank. I'd probably only run it at night time like *FlSHRFun*. 

...I never knew those sterilizers were so expensive...haha.


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

Finally filled up the tank last night. :smile:. I ended up going with HC and I tried to put Anubias Nana Petite but they were looking pretty bad. So, we'll see if they make a comeback. 

I have a question about my lighting. I have it set up about 3 inches above my water surface slightly angled to the front. Is this a good height for it? 









Right after filling/planting









Close up of the HC the next morning​
Unfortunately the Anubias is looking worse. I know its only been a day, but, I've been having a lot of the leaves either falling off or dissolving. I'll probably pull it in a few days if it looks worse.


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

*things to come..*
-Order a Coralife UV Sterilizer 9w as soon as my cycle is complete
-Install my inline Co2 diffuser
-Get clear tubing for the eheim

I think that's about it..let me know if I forgot anything.


----------



## aquaquang (Jun 17, 2008)

I would remove anubias nana out and adding tenellus and dwarf hairgrass instead cause they would better fit for Iwagumi style. I guess this is what you want to achieve right? 

Nice tank! Good arrangement of dragon rocks choice. 
I like the equipment as well. Keep us posting new pics


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

*aquaquang*
I totally agree. I just took the Anubias out (looked really bad). I'll probably let the HC carpet a bit before I add any other plants. 
Thanks! I will most definitely keep you guys updated.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Looks good, sorry on the Anubias, light should be good where it is at.


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

*2in10*
Thanks for the input. I was kind of bummed about the Anubias but we'll see what else I can find to put in the tank.


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

Just finished putting the inline diffuser on. 









My stand









Diffuser​
I will be ordering the sterilizer after the tank is fully cycled.
I still have no idea what type of fish to put in the tank. I know I want to get some Ottos, a few Amano shrimp, and 2 assassin snails if I get any snail issues. Any suggestions?


----------



## aquaquang (Jun 17, 2008)

kcirtappatrick said:


> *aquaquang*
> I totally agree. I just took the Anubias out (looked really bad). I'll probably let the HC carpet a bit before I add any other plants.
> Thanks! I will most definitely keep you guys updated.


It's better that you plant other plants now. So they will grow same time as your HC. As for my own experience, dwarf hairgrass takes a lot of time to grow as dense. 

I would also remove any live species (fish or shrimp) during this period, wait until your plants get mature, pearling O2, then add them back. Speaking from experience, there's no rush. But a stable water parameter tank and mature plants are more in priority. Live species like hiding places which they feel confortable though...


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

*aquaquang*
Good point on the plants. I will plant them as soon as I find some time to buy and plant them. 

I actually don't have any fish or shrimp in the tank at this time. I'm waiting for the tank to fully cycle before I decide to add anything in here.


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

I have a question about fertilizers. I will be dosing with the Pfertz line and I was wondering when I should start dosing. Do I wait a week or so after the initial fill up or should I just start dosing now?


----------



## aquaquang (Jun 17, 2008)

kcirtappatrick said:


> I have a question about fertilizers. I will be dosing with the Pfertz line and I was wondering when I should start dosing. Do I wait a week or so after the initial fill up or should I just start dosing now?


Speaking from experience, I won't doze any fertilizers now cause your plants need to develop roots first then eventually starting to spread. What is matter now as priority, you need to keep CO2 and light in good amount. (Ideally PH 6.6 or less) 

You could doze fertilizers now but it will be a waste, only when your plants start to spread, pearling and get dense. Patience is the key.


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

*aquaquang*
Thanks for the tips about dosing. I'm honestly not too sure what my PH is (never felt the need for a test kit). However, I am keeping my Co2 and light on for 9.5 hours a day (only for the first week or so) then I'll cut it down to 8 hours a day. My drop checker is at a constant green/yellow color with pearling and the HC is starting to grow out and a few are shooting out runners. I guess its just playing the waiting game for now. Haha. I'll probably wait another week or so before dosing any ferts. Thanks again for the tip. I appreciate the help.=]


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

Just a small update.

I've noticed some nice growth in the past few days. I was actually kind of worried that I would have some melting of the HC because the HC I used was in the emersed form. I guess I got lucky..

I've been noticing the substrate getting slightly messed up in the front. Hopefully the flow will be cut back a little bit when I add the inline UV sterilizer. 

Anyway, here are some pics. Let me know what you guys think.









Above shot









FTS









Side shot









I love pearling​
I might have to pull the front rock out a little bit so it wont get covered by the HC when it grows out.


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

I've been dosing Green Bacter for about a week now. I was planning on starting to dose my pFertz line starting on Monday. This is my first time using the pFertz line so let me know what you guys think of my dosing routine. 

*Monday*
1p Nitrogen and 1p Micros
*Tuesday*
1p Phosphorus and 1p Potassium
*Wednesday*
None
*Thursday*
1p Nitrogen and 1p Micros
*Friday*
1p Phosphorus and 1p Potassium
*Saturday*
None
*Sunday*
50 percent water change

Let me know if you guys think this is too much/too little for my setup.


----------



## aquaquang (Jun 17, 2008)

kcirtappatrick said:


> *aquaquang*
> Thanks for the tips about dosing. I'm honestly not too sure what my PH is (never felt the need for a test kit). However, I am keeping my Co2 and light on for 9.5 hours a day (only for the first week or so) then I'll cut it down to 8 hours a day. My drop checker is at a constant green/yellow color with pearling and the HC is starting to grow out and a few are shooting out runners. I guess its just playing the waiting game for now. Haha. I'll probably wait another week or so before dosing any ferts. Thanks again for the tip. I appreciate the help.=]


No problem dude!

Do you intend to keep shrimps? Some shrimp especially CRS don't like high hardness since you have used rocks. Therefore a good test kit comes handy.


What is the difference between Gla equipment and ADA equipment? Why did yo go with Gla instead? Because they both look good and high quality.


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

*aquaquang*
I'm honestly not too sure what I'll be stocking this tank with. I was thinking maybe some CRS/CBS or just some small schooling fish. Haven't decided yet. As for the rocks; The ADA website claims that these rocks won't affect the water chemistry. I will most definitely get a good test kit if I go with shrimp though. Wouldn't want them to all die on me..

In my opinion, I believe ADA products use higher glass quality for glassware compared to GLA. But, I always wanted to try out the GLA tanks. One thing led to another and I ended up ordering an entire set from GLA. GLA does use a good quality glass though. I guess the biggest difference is the price. I wouldn't mind getting a Super Jet filter from ADA though :hihi:


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

Just a small update...

Today will be the start of my Pfertz dosing. Hopefully I'll dose the right amount. Haha. The Hemianthus Callitrichoides seems to be doing really well! Its been about 10 days since I planted the HC and it looks like its 5 times fuller. Hopefully I'll have a nice carpet in 2 weeks or so. I still really need to get clear tubing..those green tubes are kind of an eye sore. Haha. 









Pfertz =]









FTS with windows open









FTS windows closed









close up of HC









above pic









lower pic​
Feedback and criticism is always welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

The HC really took off once I started to dose with the Pfertz. The only bad thing is I'm starting to get some green algae on my rocks. I guess I'll be busy cleaning my rocks with a toothbrush on Sunday when I do my water change. I'll post pics on Sunday before and after the water change.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Tank looks good, you may need to back off the dosing or increase WC until you have a full carpet. Shortening the light period might help also. Algae eating critters could be a solution also.


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

*2in10*
Thanks. I could do multiple WCs a week. I'm not too sure if I should put algae eaters in my tank only because I blast my Co2. If I do continue to grow more algae though I will most definitely cut back the dosing or the photo period.


----------



## mmfujiusn (May 23, 2010)

Tank looks great man! I think I'm going to head by aquascapes today to get the pFertz.


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

*mmfuhiusn*
Thanks man. Nice, Pfertz is a great fert line. How's your tank doing? I'm actually planning on going there tomorrow to pick up some ottos to help with the algae.


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

Just did a water change, trimmed some HC, and cleaned up some algae. Tank is coming along pretty nice. Tomorrow, I will be adding 2 ottos in the tank to help clean up some algae. I'll post some pics of them tomorrow.

Has anyone tried out the Aqua Medic Helix Max UV Sterilizers? Here's a link to it. I was thinking about trying the 5w or the 9w out. Just trying to do some research before I buy them. 









before the water change









close up of the HC​


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

I added my 2 ottos in today after a 2 hour drip acclimation process. As I put them in their new home, the first thing they did was head straight for the glass and started to munch away. They gained a lot of their color back from the trip home. I love these fish..super adorable...haha.

I just placed my order for my UV sterilizer. It should be here within 5 days or so. Stupid question, do I put the sterilizer on the input or output of the filter? If anything i'll look to the manual for help.

I'm still undecided of what other fish to put in here. Any suggestions? I was thinking about a smaller type of fish. 









acclimating









close up of an otto


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Why are you using a sterilizer?


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

*shrimpnmoss*
I've read that there aren't really any negative things about having an inline sterilizer other than it costing a little more money on top of what you've already spent and it'll cut the flow back a little. I just want to be more on the safe side when I add fish/shrimp in. And I heard it helps with some algae issues. I won't be running it 24/7; I'll have it running overnight when the lights are off.


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

So, I was zoning out at my tank and I realized that I haven't updated my journal in quite a while.

After 2-3 trimmings, the HC has grown into a nice thick carpet and the algae on the rocks has been going away (Thanks to my nerite snail). I did have to pull the small rock up a bit because it was being swallowed by the HC. I have also added 7 CPDs a few days ago. However, 1 of the 7 decided to jump out of the tank for whatever reason. I absolutely love these fish though; they have a lot of character and great color (hoping they will color up even more as they get comfortable in their new home). They certainly give the tank a nicer look to it. 









full tank shot

















attempting to get a shot of the CPDs









one jumper =(​
As much as I love my tank, I do feel that there's something missing. Perhaps a plant in the back left?? Later down the road when I replant the HC I will add more aquasoil to the back left and right corners to give the tank more depth.


----------



## Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

The tank and the HC carpet look great. I wouldn't have chosen the CPD since they kind of blend with Ohko stone, but they are a great tiny nano fish.

If the main reason you're getting the UV sterilizer is to cut your outflow, you can reduce flow safely on your eheim by simply turning down the cutoff valve on the outflow. Just don't turn it down on the inflow.


----------



## HeathBar (Aug 28, 2007)

Wow! That HC really filled in great, the tank look amazing. Sorry about your CPD jumper, that's the only thing I hate about open top tanks.


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

*Storm*
Thanks. Yeah, I see where you're coming from. I never really noticed how much they blended with the ohko stones until last night. but, nonetheless I think i'm pretty happy with them. 

Oh no, the main reason I got the UV sterilizer was to help keep my water clean. I also read that it helps prevent illnesses in tanks. Just wanted to try it out I guess. 

Your tank looks amazing! Question, how did you attach your moss to your ohko stone? superglue??


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

*HeathBar*
Thanks! It took about 3 weeks to get it where I like it. Well worth the wait. I know, the worst part about open tanks is that fish can jump out whenever they want.


----------



## Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

kcirtappatrick said:


> *Storm*
> Thanks. Yeah, I see where you're coming from. I never really noticed how much they blended with the ohko stones until last night. but, nonetheless I think i'm pretty happy with them.
> 
> Oh no, the main reason I got the UV sterilizer was to help keep my water clean. I also read that it helps prevent illnesses in tanks. Just wanted to try it out I guess.
> ...


Thank you very much! You and I must both love Ohko stone. You're right, I superglued the fissidens moss to the stone. I did this before adding water to the tank. If you can get a small brush for the super glue it will work a lot better. I just used the dropper and unfortunately the superglue does turn white underwater, so it is visible. After the moss grows in it shouldn't be an issue.

I have another nano tank that I'm going to try an HC carpet in, so yours is an inspiration to me. My problem is that I want to use petrified wood and celestial pearl danios and again they might blend in... Oh well. Do you know of any nano fish that are red or purple? I would love to have a school of tiny purple fish.


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

*Storm*
Thanks for the information. If I put moss on my rocks I will definitely try the superglue out. 
Thank you for the kind words. Let me know if you need some HC for your new setup I might be able to trim off a nice patch for you. I'm not too sure of any purple fish that would fit in a nano. You could try ember tetras or ruby tetras. I hear ember tetras are more on the orange side while ruby tetras on the more red side. My friend had a few ruby tetras; they were a bit on the pale side for a while but once they were comfortable they colored up very nicely.


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

I woke up today to another dried up fish on the ground...Maybe it got too warm during the day. Looks like I need to get a top for this tank.


----------



## vvDO (Oct 18, 2010)

This tank still going?


----------



## cintamas (Feb 17, 2009)

vvDO said:


> This tank still going?


Yeah, is it? i've got a couple planted nanos ATM that need ylc....wanna motivate me?


----------



## cintamas (Feb 17, 2009)

vvDO said:


> This tank still going?


Yeah, is it? i've got a couple planted nanos ATM that need ylc....wanna motivate me?


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

HC carpet looks awesome! Lets see some update pics!


----------

